# Help to fix Windscreen Washer Pump



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Hi Folks,

Haven't posted for quite a while now, but good to see all the regulars and oldies still kicking around.

Anyway, whlst driving the car recently I tried to squirt the windscreen with water but nothing came out - the wipers still worked.

The water reservoir was nearly full and I swapped the fuse (fuse 24 - 20A) with another and it still didn't work. The fact that the wipers still worked confirmed that the fuse was fine. I can't hear the usual pump motor noise normally heard when skooshing the windows so suspect that the pump motor has burned out. Popped into Audi garage and they said the motor cost 25 pounds but fitting meant taking the bumper and nearside wheel off to replace motor. Rough estimate would be between 150 and 200 pounds - possibly more! Has anyone had this problem? And if so is there an easier fix - one that I could do myself. 8)

Any advice or comments would be appreciated as I have just bought two new tyres and I'm skint. 

Thanks
Donald


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Rubbish! :x

bumper off .  :x

The motor is on the bottle which is underneath the cap where you fill it and you know its in the wing behind the wheel, no where near the bumper.

Take the wheel off...undo some torx screws pull the arch liner down then you'll have access to mess about with the bottle and motor.

These are generally push fit motors but I have never looked closely once your there it should be obvious what to do to replace it! :?

With a ramp, air tool, and torx bits this should be 1/2 hour to change.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Had mine replaced the week before Brooklands under warranty. All that was taken off was the inner arch plastic as Wak said. Took em about twenty minutes if that.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

That's very interesting. I sense a stealer moment:

I had mine into the dealer as windscreen washer had packed up, but the headlamp washers were still working. They told me they were separate pumps. That diagram makes it look like they share the same pump!

Donald, have you checked if your headlamp washers are working?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

When mine went the headlight washers were still working.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ronin said:


> When mine went the headlight washers were still working.


doesnt the same pump generate the pressure to push the aliens out ?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

RMTT - my TT is a 180coupe without headlamp washers, but the wipers still work which points to probably the pump for the windscreen wipers.

Wak, thanks for the info - do you have URLs for the diagrams (so I can follow the links for removing the wheelarch panel). Is the pump easy to get at and is it a snap-in?

Other question - will removing the wheel affect my wheel tracking which I have just got done by Kwik Fit (BTW free of charge because they took 2 1/2 hours to change two front wheels whilst I waited!!!)

BTW - the stealer is Lomond Audi, Glasgow. I have to say they are normally very good for servicing, but I thought the bumper advice and pump replacement was a bit too much to fall for!!

thanks
Donald


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

was said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > When mine went the headlight washers were still working.
> ...


That's the way it looks doesn't it ??? I am getting more and more suspicious of my dealer. They told my I had a crack in one of the rear damper mountings - AMD said there was no such fault :x

But for sure my aliens were still working, whilst the windscreen washer was out.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Tracking wont be effected by removing and refitting a wheel (unless you dont re tighten the wheel nuts!)

you dont need a link on the wheel arch liner, stick your head in the arch and undo the Torx screws that you can see that are holding it. you only need to undeo the ones to the top/rear to get access to the bottle

There are 2 pumps I believe one for screen one for headlamps they both sit in the bottle one push fits from above the other from below.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

correct Wak, there are 2 pumps - the top one is the screen washer, the bootom the headlamp washer


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

As others have said above, this is an easy fix for a first time fiddler, the pump is even cheaper from an accessory shop, jack up the car stick some wood or bricks under it whilst you remove the wheel then the rear part of the arch liner and you will see the wee tank with the pump in it, yours may be held in by a big plastic nut but not too sure, the water will skoosh out when you remove it so watch oot! Change over then reassemble check it works before you cover it back up.

Stevie


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

outdoor stevie said:


> As others have said above, this is an easy fix for a first time fiddler, the pump is even cheaper from an accessory shop, jack up the car stick some wood or bricks under it whilst you remove the wheel then the rear part of the arch liner and you will see the wee tank with the pump in it, yours may be held in by a big plastic nut but not too sure, the water will skoosh out when you remove it so watch oot! Change over then reassemble check it works before you cover it back up.
> 
> Stevie


I think some spammer has resurrected this thread by a recent posting , which was promptly deleted by a Moderator on here , which is why it's showing as a recently updated thread but the last posts are from 2004  .


----------

